# Need Brining Help!!!



## auheld11 (Aug 12, 2007)

I received the following brining recipe for ribs and they swear by  it.  I am going to try it, but am not sure when to add the ribs to the brine.  The recipe requires that you dissolve the salt and sugar in the water and then add the ribs to the brine.  My question is the brine will obviously have to be hot to dissolve the salt and sugar.  Do I wait for the brine to cool down and then add the ribs or can I just add it while warm?  Here is the recipe, I will let everyone know how it works out.

Also, I am only doing one rack of ribs, anyone know if I should cut the brine recipe in half?

1C kosher salt or 1/2C table salt - kosher strongly recommended
1/2C granulated sugar
1 gallon water
2 racks ribs

Dissolve salt and sugar in water in stockpot. Submerge ribs in brine and refrigerate* for one hour only*. Remove ribs and dry with paper towels.


----------



## smoked (Aug 12, 2007)

honestly, it's up to  you.  personally I don't brine ribs if I'm smoking them....but some do.  If I were to do that, I'd prep the brine the day ahead and then put ribs in when it was cold.......but like I said, I don't think it matters too much. the best thing to do is try and try and try again until you find what you personally like best and keep that as your guideline..... (for me, ribs is more in the rub and smoke then anything else.....that's just me thou)


----------



## boardjockey (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree with Bill on this one. It hasn't been my experience that they make much difference with ribs. As long as the cut of meat is good, with a tasty rub, the proper mix of woods, proper time and temp, you can't go wrong.


----------



## gofish (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep, just like they said ......... for a long brine (over night) you always want the brine to be cold.  If its just for an hour, it aint that big of an issue.  You just dont want to start the 'cooking process' with hot brine and then let it cool down.  

That brine recipe looks like it needs a BEER added to it!  Go for it


----------



## smoked (Aug 12, 2007)

ummmmm beer.......oh yea, forgot you are my evil twin


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 12, 2007)

Unless you want your ribs to taste like a salt lick, skip it! That's a poultry brine used to add moisture to keep your chicken or turkey from drying out over the low n slow process. Ribs have enough fat to keep em moist while cooking! Just my 25 cents (inflation)


----------



## gofish (Aug 12, 2007)

Sh***T, gas prices start to come down on the east coast .......... and the cost of an opinion sky rockets!


----------

